# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  तोर्रेंट लिंक क्यूँ नहीं ????????????????

## Devil khan

*नियामकों जी मैं आप सब से पूछना चाहता हूँ की आखिर तोर्रेंट लिंक फोरम मैं मना  क्यूँ है .........वैसे भी तो लोग प्रिवेट मेसेज के जरिये या फ्हिर अपना मेल आई दी दे कर तोर्रेंट ले ही लेते है ...........और अगर आप कहते है की वायरस का खतरा है तो इस बात की क्या गारंटी होती है की यानाः पर उप्लाप्ध किसी भी लिंक मैं वाइरस नहीं होगा .............मैं आप सब नियामकों से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा की फोरम मैं तोर्रेंट लिंक देने पर से पाबन्दी हटा ली जाए इससे हर सदस्य को राहत मिलेगी ........आप सब से गुजारिश है मेरी बात पर गौर जरूर फरमायें .........धन्यवाद *

----------


## draculla

कृपया प्रबंधन इस प्रश्न का जबाब दें/
क्योकि मुझे भी इसका उत्तर जानना है/
plzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## The Master

> *नियामकों जी मैं आप सब से पूछना चाहता हूँ की आखिर तोर्रेंट लिंक फोरम मैं मना  क्यूँ है ......... ........आप सब से गुजारिश है मेरी बात पर गौर जरूर फरमायें .........धन्यवाद *



इस बात पर मै आपसे सहमत नही हूँ मित्र ।

:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## Devil khan

mastar भाई आप क्यूँ मुझसे सहमत नहीं

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मुद्दा तो खान भाई ने उचित उठाया है..नेट पर और भी बहुत सारे बड़े बड़े फोरम हैं जिन पर तोर्रेंट लिंक पर कोई प्रतिबंद नहीं है..तो फिर अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर तोर्रेंट लिंक बेन क्यूँ हैं..?

इसका कारण क्या है..?

किसी के पास उचित कारण हो तो जवाब दीजिए..?*

----------


## Devil khan

> *मुद्दा तो खान भाई ने उचित उठाया है..नेट पर और भी बहुत सारे बड़े बड़े फोरम हैं जिन पर तोर्रेंट लिंक पर कोई प्रतिबंद नहीं है..तो फिर अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर तोर्रेंट लिंक बेन क्यूँ हैं..?
> 
> इसका कारण क्या है..?
> 
> किसी के पास उचित कारण हो तो जवाब दीजिए..?*


* 
सुक्रिया आदित्य भाई अपने विचार देने के लिए ..........मैं सिर्फ ये कहना चाहता हूँ की तोर्रेंट की इजाजत मिल जाने से हमे आसानी होगी बड़ी फाइल डाउनलोड करने मैं झंझट नहीं होगी ...........कृपया सभी नियामक तोर्रेंट कि इजाजत दे ..........धन्यवाद*

----------


## swami ji

kuje bhi janna he utar dijiye niayama k ji

----------


## marwariladka

मित्रो मुझे तोर्रेंट के बारे में कुछ नहीं पता...यहाँ तक के उससे डाउनलोड कैसे अक्र्ते हैं यह भी मुझे नहीं पता...में तो फ्री डाउनलोड वाले लिनक्स से खुस हूँ....वैसे इसकी पाबन्दी तो मेरी भी समझ से परे है...

----------


## gulluu

देखिये थोडा सा ज्ञान मुझे है इस बारे में, इसलिए आप सब से वो बांटने की कोशिश करता हूँ . 
टोरेंट सिस्टम में होता ये है की एक सोफ्त्वयेर की सहायता से किसी भी बड़ी फाइल को इन्टरनेट पर अपलोड किये बिना उसका एक डाउनलोड लिंक बनाया जा सकता है, जिसे टोरेंट लिंक या टोरेंट फाइल कहा जाता है , इस फाइल का साईज बहुत ही छोटा होता है ,मात्र कुछ बाईट का .
 इस टोरेंट लिंक या फाइल को अब टोरेंट क्लाईंट या टोरेंट के सोफ्त्वयेर में लोड कर लिया जाता है . अर्थात हम लोगो को आपस में केवल एक छोटी सी फाइल ही शेयर करनी होती है . 

इस फाइल को मिलने के बाद और उसको अपने कंप्यूटर में टोरेंट के सोफ्त्वयेर में जोड़ने के बाद ,आपका टोरेंट सोफ्त्वयेर सीधा उस फाइल से लिंक की गई बड़ी फाइल को डाउनलोड करना प्रारंभ कर देता है उस व्यक्ति के कंप्यूटर से ,जिसने वो लिंक बनाया था . अर्थात बीच में फोरम का या किसी अप्लोअडिंग साईट का कोई रोल नहीं होता .

 जो व्यक्ति डाउनलोड करता है उसे लीचर कहा जाता है और जिसके कंप्यूटर से डाटा डाउनलोड होता है उसे सीडर कहा जाता है . इस सिस्टम की खूबी ये है की टोरेंट लिंक को बहुत से व्यक्ति एक साथ अपने कंप्यूटर में डाल कर एक साथ डाउनलोड प्रारंभ कर सकते हैं यानि की लीचर बहुत से व्यक्ति हो सकते हैं साथ ही साथ ये सोफ्त्वयेर क्या करता है की आपके कंप्यूटर में उस फाइल का जितना हिस्सा आ गया है , उसे अपलोड करना या सीड करना भी प्रारंभ कर देता है , अर्थात एक समय में बहुत से सीडर या अपलोड करने वाले भी हो सकते हैं , 

याद रखें अगर आप किसी फाइल को डाउनलोड कर रहे हैं तो ये टुकड़ों में आती है और बाद में जुड़ती है ,इससे डाउनलोड की स्पीड बहुत बढ़ जाती है ,अर्थात जितने अधिक सीडर होंगे ,फाइल डाउनलोड होने की स्पीड उतनी ही अधिक होगी, क्योंकि फाइल टुकड़ों में बंट कर सब सीडर के कंप्यूटर से थोड़ी थोड़ी आएगी . ये एक बहुत जटिल सिस्टम है लेकिन इसको बहुत से फोरम पर लागु ना करने का एक उचित तर्क भी है .

इस सिस्टम में एक व्यक्ति दूसरे व्यक्ति के साथ कोई भी फाइल शेयर कर सकता है अर्थात किसी भी तरह की मोवी,सोफ्त्वयेर,गा  ना, फिल्मे  और किसी भी तरह की कंप्यूटर फाइल. अब इस टोरेंट लिंक को एक बार सदस्य द्वारा डाउनलोड कर लेने के बाद फोरम का कंट्रोल इसपर से समाप्त हो जाता है यानि की फोरम किसी को ये फाइल डाउनलोड करने या अपलोड करने से रोक नहीं सकता . जबकि फोरम पर अपलोड की गई फाइल या फोरम पर पोस्ट में दिए गए लिंक पर फोरम प्रबंधन का पूरा कंट्रोल होता है ,अर्थात किसी भी शिकायत मिलने पर जैसे कॉपीराइट सम्बन्धी या पायरेसी सम्बन्धी , फोरम प्रबंधन उस सम्बंधित पोस्ट को या लिंक को हटा सकता है लेकिन टोरेंट लिंक की स्थिति में जिन सदस्यों ने डाउनलोड प्रारंभ कर दिया है उनको नहीं रोका जा सकता 

इसके अतिरिक्त टोरेंट की मदद से बड़ी से बड़ी फाइल को शेयर किया जा सकता है और बड़ी फाइल तो आप जानते ही हैं अधिकतर फिल्मों ,गेम और सोफ्त्वयेर की ही होती हैं और इन सबके साथ पायरेसी की समस्या भी रहती है क्योंकि इन चीजों को बांटना अर्थात पायरेसी को बढ़ावा देना है . अब जो फोरम पायरेसी को बढ़ावा नहीं देना चाहते वो टोरेंट लिंक से परहेज करते हैं. 

इतना तो मेरी समझ में आया है , बाकि जो प्रबंधन कारन बताएंगा वो अधिक उचित होगा. 
धन्यवाद

----------


## harry1

*मित्र मुद्दा सही है... और पता भी होना चाहिए कारण का...
उम्मीद है कोई नियामक गन इसका सही जवाब देंगे..
और अगर इसके ऊपर से पाबन्दी हटा ली ए तो काफी मदद हो जाएगी सभी की*

----------


## swami ji

> *मित्र मुद्दा सही है... और पता भी होना चाहिए कारण का...
> उम्मीद है कोई नियामक गन इसका सही जवाब देंगे..
> और अगर इसके ऊपर से पाबन्दी हटा ली ए तो काफी मदद हो जाएगी सभी की*


sahi bat kahi aapne

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं torrent कभी use नहीं करता,

कारन 

(१)इनका साइज़ बहुत बड़ा होता है.

(२)साथ साथ डाटा अपलोड भी होता रहता है.

(३) VIRUS आने का भी खतरा होता है.

सबसे पहले तो मैं हर फिल्म को DVD पर ही देखना पसंद करता हूँ .

यदि उपलब्ध ना हो तो मैं तो सारी फ़िल्में 300 MB से 450 MB  के अन्दर ही डाउनलोड करता हूँ.

या फिर 120 MB के अन्दर  डाउनलोड करके अपने मोबाइल पर ही देखता हूँ.

*

----------


## pardesi

कृपया प्रबंधन इस प्रश्न का जबाब दें/
क्योकि मुझे भी इसका उत्तर जानना है/

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मैं torrent कभी use नहीं करता,
> 
> कारन 
> 
> (१)इनका साइज़ बहुत बड़ा होता है.
> 
> (२)साथ साथ डाटा अपलोड भी होता रहता है.
> 
> (३) VIRUS आने का भी खतरा होता है.
> ...


में पूर्ण रूप से सहमत हू |इस मुद्दे पर पहले अपने विचार यहाँ इस सूत्र  पर दे चूका हू|

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=4838&page=2

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक भी बात नहीं पता थी भाई! शुक्रिया इस जानकारी के लिए!*


> देखिये थोडा सा ज्ञान मुझे है इस बारे में, इसलिए आप सब से वो बांटने की कोशिश करता हूँ . 
> टोरेंट सिस्टम में होता ये...ट के सोफ्त्वयेर में जोड़ने के बाद ,आपका टोरेंट सोफ्त्वयेर सीधा उस फाइल ..
>  जो व्यक्ति डाउनलोड करता है उसे लीचर कहा जाता है और जिसके कंप्यूटर से डाटा डाउनलोड होता है उसे...जितना हिस्सा आ गया है , उसे अपलोड करना या सीड करना भी प्रारंभ कर देता है , अर्थात एक समय में बहुत से सीडर या अपलोड करने वाले भी हो सकते हैं , 
> 
> याद रखें अगर आप किसी.. उतनी ही अधिक होगी, क्योंकि फाइल टुकड़ों में बंट कर सब सीडर के कंप्यूटर ..को बढ़ावा नहीं देना चाहते वो टोरेंट लिंक से परहेज करते हैं. 
> 
> ... अधिक उचित होगा. 
> धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों आप सब की बात सही है ........और तकनिकी के बारे मैं मुझे भी बहुत जानकारी नहीं पर लगभग हर बंदा  बड़ी फाईल डाउनलोड करने के लिए तोर्रेंट का उपयोग करता है....जन्हा तक मुझे लगता है ..............और मित्रों वायरस  तो कंही से भी  आ  सकता है .........दोस्तों तोर्रेंट उपयोग करने से काफी सहूलियत मिल सकती है .........मैं तोर्रेंट की बद्दाई नहीं कर रहा है पर इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलती है ........................और फोरम मैं भी काफी लोग पी इम या मेल  द्वारा इसका इस्तेमाल करते है*

----------


## groopji

वैसे तो मैं भी कभी तोरेन्त यूस नही करता लेकिन पायरेसी और वाइरस जैसे तर्क मेरी समझ से परे हैं

----------


## gulluu

> वैसे तो मैं भी कभी तोरेन्त यूस नही करता लेकिन पायरेसी और वाइरस जैसे तर्क मेरी समझ से परे हैं


पायरेसी का तर्क आप चाहे ना माने लेकिन वायरस का तर्क तो आपको मानना ही चाहिए, अगर कोई सदस्य ,एक फाइल किसी भी अपलोडिंग साईट पर अपलोड करता है तो उसको वहां पर स्केन किया जाता है और वायरस होने की स्थिति में उसको हटा दिया जाता है लेकिन टोरेंट की स्थिति में सीधा डाटा सदस्य के कंप्यूटर से आपके कंप्यूटर में आता है और अगर सदस्य के कंप्यूटर में वायरस है तो वो आपके कंप्यूटर में भी आ जायेगा, इसके अतिरिक्त इस सिस्टम से हेकिंग को भी बढ़ावा मिलता है क्योंकि आप बिना चेक किये सभी फाइल सीधा अपने कंप्यूटर में डाउनलोड कर रहे होते हैं ,उनमे से कुछ फाइल काम की तो कुछ फाइल हेकिंग के लिए भी हो सकती हैं, इस सम्बन्ध में विस्तार से बताना में उचित नहीं समझता .
धन्यवाद

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*वेसे तो में भी सभी फाइल जो तोर्रेंट में उपलब्ध है उसी से डाउनलोड करता हु और जो नहीं होती उसे लिंक के जरिये डाउनलोड करता हु हा ये बात सही है की तोर्रेंट से virus  आने का खतरा बना रहता है पर ये भी बात सही है की तोर्रेंट आज बहुत व्यापक स्तर पर उपयोग होता है और बहुत सी साईट में तोर्रेंट उपलब्ध रहते है पर में ये भी जनता हु की तोर्रेंट की सुविधा हमारे इस फोरम पर नहीं मिल सकती क्योकि इस फोरम के लगभग सभी नियामक महोदय और प्रबंधन समिति तोर्रेंट की सुविधा के खिलाफ है इसलिए इस विषय पर बहस करना बेकार है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> देखिये थोडा सा ज्ञान मुझे है इस बारे में, इसलिए आप सब से वो बांटने की कोशिश करता हूँ . 
> 
> 
> इसके अतिरिक्त टोरेंट की मदद से बड़ी से बड़ी फाइल को शेयर किया जा सकता है और बड़ी फाइल तो आप जानते ही हैं अधिकतर फिल्मों ,गेम और सोफ्त्वयेर की ही होती हैं और इन सबके साथ पायरेसी की समस्या भी रहती है क्योंकि इन चीजों को बांटना अर्थात पायरेसी को बढ़ावा देना है . अब जो फोरम पायरेसी को बढ़ावा नहीं देना चाहते वो टोरेंट लिंक से परहेज करते हैं. 
> 
> इतना तो मेरी समझ में आया है , बाकि जो प्रबंधन कारन बताएंगा वो अधिक उचित होगा. 
> धन्यवाद





> [B][CENTER][SIZE="4"][COLOR="navy"]मैं torrent कभी use नहीं करता,
> (१)इनका साइज़ बहुत बड़ा होता है.
>  क्योंकि आप बिना चेक किये सभी फाइल सीधा अपने कंप्यूटर में डाउनलोड कर रहे होते हैं ,उनमे से कुछ फाइल काम की तो कुछ फाइल हेकिंग के लिए भी हो सकती हैं, इस सम्बन्ध में विस्तार से बताना में उचित नहीं समझता .
> धन्यवाद


गुल्लू भाई जी और फुल मून भाई जी ने हम सब को अच्छा मार्ग दर्शन किया है,
इतना ज्ञान तो कम से कम मुझे तो नही था 
जैसे कि भारत भाई जी भी लिख चुके हैं 
गुल्लू भाई जी के शब्दों में जो फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहती है, वह कियों इसको इस्तमाल करने के लिए हामी भरेगी , माफ करना मेरे और साथियो जो भी इस टोरेंट के लागू करने के हक में हैं मेरा मत इस के पक्ष में नही हैं.
हम अपनी सुविधा के लिए एक अछे कार्य करने वाले फोरम को जो पायरेसी के खिलाफ जंग लड़ रहा है. उसी को कहें कि तू अपनी मुहीम छोड़ कर हमे टोरेंट से कार्य करने की सुविधा दे दे जिस से वायरस भी आते हैं . मेरी तो समझ से प्रे है यह बात. 
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *नियामकों जी मैं आप सब से पूछना चाहता हूँ की आखिर तोर्रेंट लिंक फोरम मैं मना  क्यूँ है .........वैसे भी तो लोग प्रिवेट मेसेज के जरिये या फ्हिर अपना मेल आई दी दे कर तोर्रेंट ले ही लेते है ...........और अगर आप कहते है की वायरस का खतरा है तो इस बात की क्या गारंटी होती है की यानाः पर उप्लाप्ध किसी भी लिंक मैं वाइरस नहीं होगा .............मैं आप सब नियामकों से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा की फोरम मैं तोर्रेंट लिंक देने पर से पाबन्दी हटा ली जाए इससे हर सदस्य को राहत मिलेगी ........आप सब से गुजारिश है मेरी बात पर गौर जरूर फरमायें .........धन्यवाद *


मेरी ये बात समझ में नहीं आती की जब टोरेंट लिंक देना और लेना फोरम के नियम के विरुद्ध है तों क्यों फिर सदस्य प्राइवेट मेसेज में और मेल आईडी के जरिये क्यों देते और लेते हैं और नियामक जी को भी इसकी जानकारी है , और मैं भी कई बार इसकी सिकायत दर्ज करवा चुकी हूँ मगर कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं मिली अभी तक ! तों मेरे कहने का उदेश्य सिर्फ ये है की जब लिंक देना और लेना मना है तों फिर उन सभी सदस्यों पर क्यों कारवाही नहीं होती जो इसको अपने सूत्र में प्रईवेट मेसेज भेज कर और मेल आईडी से प्रदान कर रहे हैं और फोरम पर सूत्र बनाकर इक सहारा ले रहे हैं ! नियम सबके लिए बराबर होने चाहियें !  
नियामक जी से मेरा आग्रह है की , इसको नियम से हटा कर पूर्ण तरीके से लागु करना चाहिए नहीं तों पूर्ण तरीके से बंद करना चाहिए !

----------


## Munneraja

पाबन्दी का कारण ::
१. टोरेंट द्वारा डाउनलोड कई कंप्यूटर (सीडर या लीचर) के द्वारा होता है, किसी भी कंप्यूटर के वायरस इन्फेक्टेड होने पर वायरस आपके कंप्यूटर पर आ सकता है.
२. किसी भी टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा डाउनलोड होने वाली फ़ाइल कॉपीराईट एक्ट को मान्यता दे रही है या नहीं इसका पता टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा नहीं चलता है.
इस प्रकार से कॉपी राईट एक्ट का हनन होता है.
३. कई बार टोरेंट लिंक डाल लिए जाने पर भी कोई सीडर नहीं होता है और फ़ाइल डाउनलोड नहीं हो पाती है. कुछ लोग डाउनलोड करने के बाद लिंक को सोफ्टवेयर में से मिटा देते हैं तो सीड/लीच नहीं बन पाते हैं.
४. इस सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा आपका आईपी एड्रेस अन्य सोफ्टवेयर यूजर जान सकते हैं. इस से आपकी पहचान या आपके कंप्यूटर की हेकिंग आसन हो जाती है. डाउन लोड होते समय किन किन आईपी एड्रेस से फ़ाइल आ रही है इसकी डिटेल सोफ्टवेयर में आ जाती है.

----------


## sushilnkt

> पाबन्दी का कारण ::
> १. टोरेंट द्वारा डाउनलोड कई कंप्यूटर (सीडर या लीचर) के द्वारा होता है, किसी भी कंप्यूटर के वायरस इन्फेक्टेड होने पर वायरस आपके कंप्यूटर पर आ सकता है.
> २. किसी भी टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा डाउनलोड होने वाली फ़ाइल कॉपीराईट एक्ट को मान्यता दे रही है या नहीं इसका पता टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा नहीं चलता है.
> इस प्रकार से कॉपी राईट एक्ट का हनन होता है.
> ३. कई बार टोरेंट लिंक डाल लिए जाने पर भी कोई सीडर नहीं होता है और फ़ाइल डाउनलोड नहीं हो पाती है. कुछ लोग डाउनलोड करने के बाद लिंक को सोफ्टवेयर में से मिटा देते हैं तो सीड/लीच नहीं बन पाते हैं.
> ४. इस सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा आपका आईपी एड्रेस अन्य सोफ्टवेयर यूजर जान सकते हैं. इस से आपकी पहचान या आपके कंप्यूटर की हेकिंग आसन हो जाती है. डाउन लोड होते समय किन किन आईपी एड्रेस से फ़ाइल आ रही है इसकी डिटेल सोफ्टवेयर में आ जाती है.


* भाई सा की बात से में सहमत हु और उन का समर्थन करता हु अपनी पहचान ही तो सब कुछ हे वो ही मिट गयी तो कोण जाने गा आप को ..........
*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> गुल्लू भाई जी और फुल मून भाई जी ने हम सब को अच्छा मार्ग दर्शन किया है,
> इतना ज्ञान तो कम से कम मुझे तो नही था 
> जैसे कि भारत भाई जी भी लिख चुके हैं 
> गुल्लू भाई जी के शब्दों में जो फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहती है, वह कियों इसको इस्तमाल करने के लिए हामी भरेगी , माफ करना मेरे और साथियो जो भी इस टोरेंट के लागू करने के हक में हैं मेरा मत इस के पक्ष में नही हैं.
> हम अपनी सुविधा के लिए एक अछे कार्य करने वाले फोरम को जो पायरेसी के खिलाफ जंग लड़ रहा है. उसी को कहें कि तू अपनी मुहीम छोड़ कर हमे टोरेंट से कार्य करने की सुविधा दे दे जिस से वायरस भी आते हैं . मेरी तो समझ से प्रे है यह बात. 
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


*आज टोरेंट का उपयोग ज्यादातर लोग जिन्हें बड़ी बड़ी फाइलें डाउन लोड करनी होती हैं करते ही हैं मेरा मानना है इसमें कुछ गलत नहीं है. आप पायरेसी की बात करें तो जब फोरम पर ज्यादातर नई पुरानी यहाँ तब प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के डाउन लोड और आन लाइन मूवी देखने के लिए  लिंक मौजूद हैं तो टोरेंट क्यों नहीं टोरेंट में वाइरस का ख़तरा तो होता है मगर जो लोग नेट इस्तेमाल करते हैं उन्हें वाइरस से नहीं डरना चाहिए. ऐसा नहीं है की टोरेंट लिंक दिए ही नहीं जाते दिए जाते हैं मगर पी एम् या मेल के माध्यम से दिए जाते हैं* 

*मेरी राय में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है की फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहता है तो यहाँ पर बहुत सारे सोफ्टवेयर के फ्री या क्रैक लिंक क्यों मौजूद हैं .  बहुत सारे गेम फ्री में उपलब्ध हैं. और एक बात बिलकुल सच है जो आप क्लिप मूवी के डाउन लोड लिंक आप देखते हैं वे क्या लीगल होते हैं ?  जितनी भी लिंक मूवी की फोरम पर उपलब्ध हैं क्या लीगल हैं ? पायरेसी ये नहीं है क्या ?* 
*इतने दिनों से फोरम सा सदस्य होने के नाते मुझे जो दिखा और मुझे जो लगता है  सच है या नहीं मुझे नहीं पता अगर किसी को बिलकुल सही जानकारी हो तो जरूर बताएं. मुझे लगता है जो फाइल शेयर साइट्स हैं जैसे फाइल सोनिक, हैकर बॉक्स, ५० शेयर , अप लोड,  इनमे फाइल अपलोड करने पर जितने लोग इसको डाउन लोड करते हैं उसके हिसाब से कुछ पैसा मिलता है इसलिए ज्यादातर फोरम में इनका ही प्रयोग किया जाता है.  फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले टर्बो शेयर  अन्तर्वासना का सबसे ज्यादा उसे करने वाला शरिंग  साईट थी जबसे फोरम नए रूप में आया है तबसे फाइल सोनिक सबसे ज्यादा उसे होता है. मुझे अन्तर्वासना के ही एक वरिष्ठ सदस्या ने बताया है की टर्बो शेयर भी अन्तर्वासना का ही शेयर अप लोडर था और फाइल सोनिक भी अन्तर्वासना का ही अप लोडर है. *

----------


## miss.dabangg

> पाबन्दी का कारण ::
> १. टोरेंट द्वारा डाउनलोड कई कंप्यूटर (सीडर या लीचर) के द्वारा होता है, किसी भी कंप्यूटर के वायरस इन्फेक्टेड होने पर वायरस आपके कंप्यूटर पर आ सकता है.
> २. किसी भी टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा डाउनलोड होने वाली फ़ाइल कॉपीराईट एक्ट को मान्यता दे रही है या नहीं इसका पता टोरेंट लिंक द्वारा नहीं चलता है.
> इस प्रकार से कॉपी राईट एक्ट का हनन होता है.
> ३. कई बार टोरेंट लिंक डाल लिए जाने पर भी कोई सीडर नहीं होता है और फ़ाइल डाउनलोड नहीं हो पाती है. कुछ लोग डाउनलोड करने के बाद लिंक को सोफ्टवेयर में से मिटा देते हैं तो सीड/लीच नहीं बन पाते हैं.
> ४. इस सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा आपका आईपी एड्रेस अन्य सोफ्टवेयर यूजर जान सकते हैं. इस से आपकी पहचान या आपके कंप्यूटर की हेकिंग आसन हो जाती है. डाउन लोड होते समय किन किन आईपी एड्रेस से फ़ाइल आ रही है इसकी डिटेल सोफ्टवेयर में आ जाती है.


बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया समझने के लिए !!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पाबन्दी का कारण ::
> १. टोरेंट द्वारा डाउनलोड कई कंप्यूटर (सीडर या लीचर) के द्वारा होता है, किसी भी कंप्यूटर के वायरस 
> . डाउन लोड होते समय किन किन आईपी एड्रेस से फ़ाइल आ रही है इसकी डिटेल सोफ्टवेयर में आ जाती है.


बड़े भैया जी आपने बड़े ही अच्छे ढंग से मार्गदर्शन किया है 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों आपने देखा होगा कि टोरेंट के नाम अक्सर इस प्रकार होते हैं "idm cracked" या फिर "windows xp sp3 with working serial key" और "mp3 cutter joiner with keygen".तो इससे यदि हमने टोरेंट को फोरम मे अनुमति दे दी तो गूगल पर क्रेक,कीजन,पेच अथवा सीरयल सर्च करने पर गूगल हमारे फोरम का लिंक भी सर्च परिणाम के रूप मे दिखायेगा इससे कुछ ही समय मे गूगल एवं अन्य सर्च इंजिन अन्तर्वासना की लिस्टिंग उन वेब साईट्स के साथ कर देंगे जो ये सब उपलब्ध कराती हैं और जिनको कभी भी शिकायतें प्राप्त होने पर ये सर्च इंजिन प्रतिबंधित कर देते हैं |टोरेंट मेनेजमेंट के लिए एक ट्रेकर की आवश्यकता होती है ,ये ट्रेकर दो प्रकार के होते हैं १-पब्लिक ट्रेकर,२-पर्सनल या प्राईवेट ट्रेकर |पब्लिक ट्रेकर द्वारा अपलोड किये जाने वाले टोरेंट के कंटेंट पर हमारा नियंत्रण नहीं होता अब,चूँकि फोरम क्रेक वगेरह को फोरम मे अनुमति नहीं देना चाहता इसलिए यदि टोरेंट को अनुमति भी देनी है और क्रेक एवं सीरयल वगेरह को भी रोकना है तो इसके लिए पर्सनल ट्रेकर खरीदने होंगे जिसके लिए अतिरिक्त धन खर्च करना होगा और फोरम प्रशासन फ़िलहाल इसके लिए तय्यार नहीं है |
अब जो सदस्य पाईरेसी वाले मामले मे गुल्लू जी सहमत नहीं हैं उनकी जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा कि जिन कम्पनीज़ के सोफ्टवेयर क्रेक करके आप अपने फोरम पर टोरेंट के द्वारा उपलब्ध करायेंगे ये कम्पनीज कभी भी फोरम पर मुकद्दमा भी कर सकती हैं ,क्या आप जानते हैं कि जितने भी पब्लिक ट्रेकर अथवा फाईल शेयरिंग साईट्स होती हैं इन सब पर एक एक समय मे कई कई मुकद्दमे चल रहे होते हैं परन्तु चूँकि ये वेब साईट्स मेम्बरशिप फीस के द्वारा धन अर्जित करती हैं इसलिए इन्हें मुकद्दमे पर पैसा खर्च करने मे कोई परेशानी नहीं होती परन्तु उसके बावजूद भी कभी कभी पैसा खर्च करने एवं मुकद्दमा लड़ने के बावजूद यदि ये मुकद्दमा हार जाती हैं तो इन्हें वेब साईट बंद भी करनी पड़ जाती है |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Black Pearl

> प्रिय मित्रों आपने देखा होगा कि टोरेंट के नाम अक्सर इस प्रकार होते हैं "idm cracked" या फिर "windows xp sp3 with working serial key" और "mp3 cutter joiner with keygen".तो इससे यदि हमने टोरेंट को फोरम मे अनुमति दे दी तो गूगल पर क्रेक,कीजन,पेच अथवा सीरयल सर्च करने पर गूगल हमारे फोरम का लिंक भी सर्च परिणाम के रूप मे दिखायेगा इससे कुछ ही समय मे गूगल एवं अन्य सर्च इंजिन अन्तर्वासना की लिस्टिंग उन वेब साईट्स के साथ कर देंगे जो ये सब उपलब्ध कराती हैं और जिनको कभी भी शिकायतें प्राप्त होने पर ये सर्च इंजिन प्रतिबंधित कर देते हैं |टोरेंट मेनेजमेंट के लिए एक ट्रेकर की आवश्यकता होती है ,ये ट्रेकर दो प्रकार के होते हैं १-पब्लिक ट्रेकर,२-पर्सनल या प्राईवेट ट्रेकर |पब्लिक ट्रेकर द्वारा अपलोड किये जाने वाले टोरेंट के कंटेंट पर हमारा नियंत्रण नहीं होता अब,चूँकि फोरम क्रेक वगेरह को फोरम मे अनुमति नहीं देना चाहता इसलिए यदि टोरेंट को अनुमति भी देनी है और क्रेक एवं सीरयल वगेरह को भी रोकना है तो इसके लिए पर्सनल ट्रेकर खरीदने होंगे जिसके लिए अतिरिक्त धन खर्च करना होगा और फोरम प्रशासन फ़िलहाल इसके लिए तय्यार नहीं है |
> अब जो सदस्य पाईरेसी वाले मामले मे गुल्लू जी सहमत नहीं हैं उनकी जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा कि जिन कम्पनीज़ के सोफ्टवेयर क्रेक करके आप अपने फोरम पर टोरेंट के द्वारा उपलब्ध करायेंगे ये कम्पनीज कभी भी फोरम पर मुकद्दमा भी कर सकती हैं ,क्या आप जानते हैं कि जितने भी पब्लिक ट्रेकर अथवा फाईल शेयरिंग साईट्स होती हैं इन सब पर एक एक समय मे कई कई मुकद्दमे चल रहे होते हैं परन्तु चूँकि ये वेब साईट्स मेम्बरशिप फीस के द्वारा धन अर्जित करती हैं इसलिए इन्हें मुकद्दमे पर पैसा खर्च करने मे कोई परेशानी नहीं होती परन्तु उसके बावजूद भी कभी कभी पैसा खर्च करने एवं मुकद्दमा लड़ने के बावजूद यदि ये मुकद्दमा हार जाती हैं तो इन्हें वेब साईट बंद भी करनी पड़ जाती है |
> धन्यवाद |

----------


## Kamal Ji

सर pathfinder जी,
आपने सब को निरुत्तर कर दिया है . 
और अत्यंत  बारीकी से भी समझाया है. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## sonusexy

> प्रिय मित्रों आपने देखा होगा कि टोरेंट के नाम अक्सर इस प्रकार होते हैं "idm cracked" या फिर "windows xp sp3 with working serial key" और "mp3 cutter joiner with keygen".तो इससे यदि हमने टोरेंट को फोरम मे अनुमति दे दी तो गूगल पर क्रेक,कीजन,पेच अथवा सीरयल सर्च करने पर गूगल हमारे फोरम का लिंक भी सर्च परिणाम के रूप मे दिखायेगा इससे कुछ ही समय मे गूगल एवं अन्य सर्च इंजिन अन्तर्वासना की लिस्टिंग उन वेब साईट्स के साथ कर देंगे जो ये सब उपलब्ध कराती हैं और जिनको कभी भी शिकायतें प्राप्त होने पर ये सर्च इंजिन प्रतिबंधित कर देते हैं |टोरेंट मेनेजमेंट के लिए एक ट्रेकर की आवश्यकता होती है ,ये ट्रेकर दो प्रकार के होते हैं १-पब्लिक ट्रेकर,२-पर्सनल या प्राईवेट ट्रेकर |पब्लिक ट्रेकर द्वारा अपलोड किये जाने वाले टोरेंट के कंटेंट पर हमारा नियंत्रण नहीं होता अब,चूँकि फोरम क्रेक वगेरह को फोरम मे अनुमति नहीं देना चाहता इसलिए यदि टोरेंट को अनुमति भी देनी है और क्रेक एवं सीरयल वगेरह को भी रोकना है तो इसके लिए पर्सनल ट्रेकर खरीदने होंगे जिसके लिए अतिरिक्त धन खर्च करना होगा और फोरम प्रशासन फ़िलहाल इसके लिए तय्यार नहीं है |
> अब जो सदस्य पाईरेसी वाले मामले मे गुल्लू जी सहमत नहीं हैं उनकी जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा कि जिन कम्पनीज़ के सोफ्टवेयर क्रेक करके आप अपने फोरम पर टोरेंट के द्वारा उपलब्ध करायेंगे ये कम्पनीज कभी भी फोरम पर मुकद्दमा भी कर सकती हैं ,क्या आप जानते हैं कि जितने भी पब्लिक ट्रेकर अथवा फाईल शेयरिंग साईट्स होती हैं इन सब पर एक एक समय मे कई कई मुकद्दमे चल रहे होते हैं परन्तु चूँकि ये वेब साईट्स मेम्बरशिप फीस के द्वारा धन अर्जित करती हैं इसलिए इन्हें मुकद्दमे पर पैसा खर्च करने मे कोई परेशानी नहीं होती परन्तु उसके बावजूद भी कभी कभी पैसा खर्च करने एवं मुकद्दमा लड़ने के बावजूद यदि ये मुकद्दमा हार जाती हैं तो इन्हें वेब साईट बंद भी करनी पड़ जाती है |
> धन्यवाद |


100 sunaar ki ek luhaar ki kya arz kiya he sahab

----------


## miss.dabangg

> प्रिय मित्रों आपने देखा होगा कि टोरेंट के नाम अक्सर इस प्रकार होते हैं "idm cracked" या फिर "windows xp sp3 with working serial key" और "mp3 cutter joiner with keygen".तो इससे यदि हमने टोरेंट को फोरम मे अनुमति दे दी तो गूगल पर क्रेक,कीजन,पेच अथवा सीरयल सर्च करने पर गूगल हमारे फोरम का लिंक भी सर्च परिणाम के रूप मे दिखायेगा इससे कुछ ही समय मे गूगल एवं अन्य सर्च इंजिन अन्तर्वासना की लिस्टिंग उन वेब साईट्स के साथ कर देंगे जो ये सब उपलब्ध कराती हैं और जिनको कभी भी शिकायतें प्राप्त होने पर ये सर्च इंजिन प्रतिबंधित कर देते हैं |टोरेंट मेनेजमेंट के लिए एक ट्रेकर की आवश्यकता होती है ,ये ट्रेकर दो प्रकार के होते हैं १-पब्लिक ट्रेकर,२-पर्सनल या प्राईवेट ट्रेकर |पब्लिक ट्रेकर द्वारा अपलोड किये जाने वाले टोरेंट के कंटेंट पर हमारा नियंत्रण नहीं होता अब,चूँकि फोरम क्रेक वगेरह को फोरम मे अनुमति नहीं देना चाहता इसलिए यदि टोरेंट को अनुमति भी देनी है और क्रेक एवं सीरयल वगेरह को भी रोकना है तो इसके लिए पर्सनल ट्रेकर खरीदने होंगे जिसके लिए अतिरिक्त धन खर्च करना होगा और फोरम प्रशासन फ़िलहाल इसके लिए तय्यार नहीं है |
> अब जो सदस्य पाईरेसी वाले मामले मे गुल्लू जी सहमत नहीं हैं उनकी जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा कि जिन कम्पनीज़ के सोफ्टवेयर क्रेक करके आप अपने फोरम पर टोरेंट के द्वारा उपलब्ध करायेंगे ये कम्पनीज कभी भी फोरम पर मुकद्दमा भी कर सकती हैं ,क्या आप जानते हैं कि जितने भी पब्लिक ट्रेकर अथवा फाईल शेयरिंग साईट्स होती हैं इन सब पर एक एक समय मे कई कई मुकद्दमे चल रहे होते हैं परन्तु चूँकि ये वेब साईट्स मेम्बरशिप फीस के द्वारा धन अर्जित करती हैं इसलिए इन्हें मुकद्दमे पर पैसा खर्च करने मे कोई परेशानी नहीं होती परन्तु उसके बावजूद भी कभी कभी पैसा खर्च करने एवं मुकद्दमा लड़ने के बावजूद यदि ये मुकद्दमा हार जाती हैं तो इन्हें वेब साईट बंद भी करनी पड़ जाती है |
> धन्यवाद |


आपका तहे दिल से सुक्रिया सभी का मार्गदर्सन कने के लिए !!!!

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*आज टोरेंट का उपयोग ज्यादातर लोग जिन्हें बड़ी बड़ी फाइलें डाउन लोड करनी होती हैं करते ही हैं मेरा मानना है इसमें कुछ गलत नहीं है. आप पायरेसी की बात करें तो जब फोरम पर ज्यादातर नई पुरानी यहाँ तब प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के डाउन लोड और आन लाइन मूवी देखने के लिए लिंक मौजूद हैं तो टोरेंट क्यों नहीं टोरेंट में वाइरस का ख़तरा तो होता है मगर जो लोग नेट इस्तेमाल करते हैं उन्हें वाइरस से नहीं डरना चाहिए. ऐसा नहीं है की टोरेंट लिंक दिए ही नहीं जाते दिए जाते हैं मगर पी एम् या मेल के माध्यम से दिए जाते हैं

मेरी राय में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है की फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहता है तो यहाँ पर बहुत सारे सोफ्टवेयर के फ्री या क्रैक लिंक क्यों मौजूद हैं . बहुत सारे गेम फ्री में उपलब्ध हैं. और एक बात बिलकुल सच है जो आप क्लिप मूवी के डाउन लोड लिंक आप देखते हैं वे क्या लीगल होते हैं ? जितनी भी लिंक मूवी की फोरम पर उपलब्ध हैं क्या लीगल हैं ? पायरेसी ये नहीं है क्या ?
इतने दिनों से फोरम सा सदस्य होने के नाते मुझे जो दिखा और मुझे जो लगता है सच है या नहीं मुझे नहीं पता अगर किसी को बिलकुल सही जानकारी हो तो जरूर बताएं. मुझे लगता है जो फाइल शेयर साइट्स हैं जैसे फाइल सोनिक, हैकर बॉक्स, ५० शेयर , अप लोड, इनमे फाइल अपलोड करने पर जितने लोग इसको डाउन लोड करते हैं उसके हिसाब से कुछ पैसा मिलता है इसलिए ज्यादातर फोरम में इनका ही प्रयोग किया जाता है. फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले टर्बो शेयर अन्तर्वासना का सबसे ज्यादा उसे करने वाला शरिंग साईट थी जबसे फोरम नए रूप में आया है तबसे फाइल सोनिक सबसे ज्यादा उसे होता है. मुझे अन्तर्वासना के ही एक वरिष्ठ सदस्या ने बताया है की टर्बो शेयर भी अन्तर्वासना का ही शेयर अप लोडर था और फाइल सोनिक भी अन्तर्वासना का ही अप लोडर है.*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों मैं एक बात लिखना भूल गया था कि पब्लिक ट्रेकर के प्रयोग से डाउनलोड किये गए प्रत्येक टोरेंट फोल्डर मे एक टेक्स्ट फाइल होती है जिसमे लिखा होता है "file downloaded from www.*****.com".यह उस ट्रेकर का विज्ञापन होता है और आप जानते ही हैं कि विज्ञापन फोरम पर पहले ही प्रतिबंधित है |

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> प्रिय मित्रों मैं एक बात लिखना भूल गया था कि पब्लिक ट्रेकर के प्रयोग से डाउनलोड किये गए प्रत्येक टोरेंट फोल्डर मे एक टेक्स्ट फाइल होती है जिसमे लिखा होता है "file downloaded from www.*****.com".यह उस ट्रेकर का विज्ञापन होता है और आप जानते ही हैं कि विज्ञापन फोरम पर पहले ही प्रतिबंधित है |


सर जी अभी जितनी भी फाइल्स फोरम में रार फाइल के रूप में उपलब्ध कराई जा रही हैं ६० प्रतिशत में टेक्स्ट फाइल होती है जिसमे विज्ञापन होता है. आप चल चित्र बिभाग में  raismehboob की ज्यादातर पोस्ट में पा जायेंगे

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

अगर आप लोगो को सबूत देखना हो तो मैं दिखाटा हूँ जो टेक्स्ट फाइल के साथ आता है ये विज्ञापन नहीं है तो क्या है 

http://www.filefactory.com/affiliates/refer/T2Gjnow


regestered free this refral code after contect me at my forum   www.passdevils.net i give u more forums for posting your data easy earning up to 150us in one month beleive me . my name is raismehboob
and i am my forum admin

if u regestered with my refral code i help u with every thing u wont 


and secend u got 20% discount from filefectory if
u regestered with my refral

they start reward programe .so dnt waste yourmore time copy this

link    http://www.filefactory.com/affiliates/refer/T2Gjnow 


 to explorer and create first free account 
after u earn some points then start 
to convert your point with
premium member
if any more help

contect me at raismahboob@hotmail.com

----------


## pathfinder

> सर जी अभी जितनी भी फाइल्स फोरम में रार फाइल के रूप में उपलब्ध कराई जा रही हैं ६० प्रतिशत में टेक्स्ट फाइल होती है जिसमे विज्ञापन होता है. आप चल चित्र बिभाग में  raismehboob की ज्यादातर पोस्ट में पा जायेंगे


प्रिय गौतम जी इस विषय मे विज्ञापन रोकने हेतु शीघ्र ही निर्देश दे दिए जायेंगे |

----------


## pathfinder

> *आज टोरेंट का उपयोग ज्यादातर लोग जिन्हें बड़ी बड़ी फाइलें डाउन लोड करनी होती हैं करते ही हैं मेरा मानना है इसमें कुछ गलत नहीं है. आप पायरेसी की बात करें तो जब फोरम पर ज्यादातर नई पुरानी यहाँ तब प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के डाउन लोड और आन लाइन मूवी देखने के लिए लिंक मौजूद हैं तो टोरेंट क्यों नहीं टोरेंट में वाइरस का ख़तरा तो होता है मगर जो लोग नेट इस्तेमाल करते हैं उन्हें वाइरस से नहीं डरना चाहिए. ऐसा नहीं है की टोरेंट लिंक दिए ही नहीं जाते दिए जाते हैं मगर पी एम् या मेल के माध्यम से दिए जाते हैं
> प्रिय गौतम जी पीएम के संदेशों को गूगल मे सर्च नहीं किया जा सकता इसलिए पीएम या ईमेल द्वारा टोरेंट के आदान प्रदान के लिए फोरम जिम्मेदार नहीं है |
> मेरी राय में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है की फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहता है तो यहाँ पर बहुत सारे सोफ्टवेयर के फ्री या क्रैक लिंक क्यों मौजूद हैं इस प्रकार के सभी सूत्रों की शीघ्र ही सफाई कर दी जायेगी . बहुत सारे गेम फ्री में उपलब्ध हैं. और एक बात बिलकुल सच है जो आप क्लिप मूवी के डाउन लोड लिंक आप देखते हैं वे क्या लीगल होते हैं ? जितनी भी लिंक मूवी की फोरम पर उपलब्ध हैं क्या लीगल हैं ? पायरेसी ये नहीं है क्या ?
> इतने दिनों से फोरम सा सदस्य होने के नाते मुझे जो दिखा और मुझे जो लगता है सच है या नहीं मुझे नहीं पता अगर किसी को बिलकुल सही जानकारी हो तो जरूर बताएं. मुझे लगता है जो फाइल शेयर साइट्स हैं जैसे फाइल सोनिक, हैकर बॉक्स, ५० शेयर , अप लोड, इनमे फाइल अपलोड करने पर जितने लोग इसको डाउन लोड करते हैं उसके हिसाब से कुछ पैसा मिलता है इसलिए ज्यादातर फोरम में इनका ही प्रयोग किया जाता है. फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले टर्बो शेयर अन्तर्वासना का सबसे ज्यादा उसे करने वाला शरिंग साईट थी जबसे फोरम नए रूप में आया है तबसे फाइल सोनिक सबसे ज्यादा उसे होता है. मुझे अन्तर्वासना के ही एक वरिष्ठ सदस्या ने बताया है की टर्बो शेयर भी अन्तर्वासना का ही शेयर अप लोडर था और फाइल सोनिक भी अन्तर्वासना का ही अप लोडर है.*


यह बिलकुल सच नही है मित्र ,अन्तर्वासना की कोई फाइल शेयरिंग साईट नहीं है ,आप किसी भी फाईल शेयरिंग साईट का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ,क्या फोरम के किसी सदस्य को फोरम प्रबंधन की और से किसी विशेष फाइल शेयरिंग साईट को प्रयोग करने का निमंत्रण प्राप्त हुआ है ?

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> यह बिलकुल सच नही है मित्र ,अन्तर्वासना की कोई फाइल शेयरिंग साईट नहीं है ,आप किसी भी फाईल शेयरिंग साईट का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ,क्या फोरम के किसी सदस्य को फोरम प्रबंधन की और से किसी विशेष फाइल शेयरिंग साईट को प्रयोग करने का निमंत्रण प्राप्त हुआ है ?


सर जी क्लेअर करने के लिए शुक्रिया मुझे तो कभी ऐसा आमंत्रण नहीं मिला है मगर वरिस्थ सदस्यों द्वारा मुझे ऐसा बताया जरूर गया है . जो फाइल शेयर साइट्स हैं जैसे फाइल सोनिक, हैकर बॉक्स, ५० शेयर , अप लोड, इनमे फाइल अपलोड करने पर जितने लोग इसको डाउन लोड करते हैं उसके हिसाब से कुछ पैसा मिलता है इसलिए लोग जिस शरिंग साईट में सुविधा होती है या उसमे ज्यादा पैसे मिलते हैं उसका उपयोग करते हैं . ज्यादातर सदस्य दुसरे फोरम से लिंक कापी करके पोस्ट कर देते हैं. उन सदस्यों पर ये लागू नहीं होता है  फायदा केवल पुराने जो नेट के कीड़े हो गए है ऐसे सदस्य उठाते हैं . वे सदस्य किसी शेरिंग साईट के मेम्बर बनकर अप लोड करते हैं और फायदा उठाते हैं. इसमें गलत भी कुछ नहीं लगता मुझे क्योंकी वे लोग पोस्ट तो काम की चीजें कर रहे हैं

----------


## guruji

अन्तर्वासना की कोई फ़ाइल शेयरिंग साइट नहीं है।



> *आज टोरेंट का उपयोग ज्यादातर लोग जिन्हें बड़ी बड़ी फाइलें डाउन लोड करनी होती हैं करते ही हैं मेरा मानना है इसमें कुछ गलत नहीं है. आप पायरेसी की बात करें तो जब फोरम पर ज्यादातर नई पुरानी यहाँ तब प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के डाउन लोड और आन लाइन मूवी देखने के लिए  लिंक मौजूद हैं तो टोरेंट क्यों नहीं टोरेंट में वाइरस का ख़तरा तो होता है मगर जो लोग नेट इस्तेमाल करते हैं उन्हें वाइरस से नहीं डरना चाहिए. ऐसा नहीं है की टोरेंट लिंक दिए ही नहीं जाते दिए जाते हैं मगर पी एम् या मेल के माध्यम से दिए जाते हैं* 
> 
> *मेरी राय में ऐसा कुछ नहीं है की फोरम पायरेसी को रोकना चाहता है तो यहाँ पर बहुत सारे सोफ्टवेयर के फ्री या क्रैक लिंक क्यों मौजूद हैं .  बहुत सारे गेम फ्री में उपलब्ध हैं. और एक बात बिलकुल सच है जो आप क्लिप मूवी के डाउन लोड लिंक आप देखते हैं वे क्या लीगल होते हैं ?  जितनी भी लिंक मूवी की फोरम पर उपलब्ध हैं क्या लीगल हैं ? पायरेसी ये नहीं है क्या ?* 
> *इतने दिनों से फोरम सा सदस्य होने के नाते मुझे जो दिखा और मुझे जो लगता है  सच है या नहीं मुझे नहीं पता अगर किसी को बिलकुल सही जानकारी हो तो जरूर बताएं. मुझे लगता है जो फाइल शेयर साइट्स हैं जैसे फाइल सोनिक, हैकर बॉक्स, ५० शेयर , अप लोड,  इनमे फाइल अपलोड करने पर जितने लोग इसको डाउन लोड करते हैं उसके हिसाब से कुछ पैसा मिलता है इसलिए ज्यादातर फोरम में इनका ही प्रयोग किया जाता है.  फोरम क्रेश होने से पहले टर्बो शेयर  अन्तर्वासना का सबसे ज्यादा उसे करने वाला शरिंग  साईट थी जबसे फोरम नए रूप में आया है तबसे फाइल सोनिक सबसे ज्यादा उसे होता है. मुझे अन्तर्वासना के ही एक वरिष्ठ सदस्या ने बताया है की टर्बो शेयर भी अन्तर्वासना का ही शेयर अप लोडर था और फाइल सोनिक भी अन्तर्वासना का ही अप लोडर है. *

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों अपने विचार व्यक्त करने का सुक्रिया .........और नियामकों ने जो जानकारी दी उसके लिए उनका सुक्रिया ...................पर सभी नियामकों से मेरा अनुरोध है की तोर्रेंट उसे करने से हमें कुछ फ्फयादा होगा इसलिए मैं कहता हों की हमें तोर्रेंट उसे करने की इजाजत दी जाये .....................

प्रिय नियामकों मैं आप से एक सवाल पुचना चाहूँगा की अन्य फोरम पर तोर्रेंट मना  क्यूँ नहीं होता और तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है ................फ्हिर अन्य फोरम को क़ानूनी करवाई का दर क्यूँ नहीं होता .................अभी कुछ दिनों पहले अपने फोरम के ही एक सदस्य ने मुझे एक अन्य फोरम पर आने का आमंत्रण दिया ....वंह और उस जैसी अन्य साईट पर तोर्रेंट के लिए बकायदा अलग से एक बिभाग बनाया गया है ..........वो ये कैसे करते है ...............कृपया मेरी जिज्ञासा संत करे

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों अपने विचार व्यक्त करने का सुक्रिया .........और नियामकों ने जो जानकारी दी उसके लिए उनका सुक्रिया ...................पर सभी नियामकों से मेरा अनुरोध है की तोर्रेंट उसे करने से हमें कुछ फ्फयादा होगा इसलिए मैं कहता हों की हमें तोर्रेंट उसे करने की इजाजत दी जाये .....................

प्रिय नियामकों मैं आप से एक सवाल पुचना चाहूँगा की अन्य फोरम पर तोर्रेंट मना क्यूँ नहीं होता और तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है ................फ्हिर अन्य फोरम को क़ानूनी करवाई का दर क्यूँ नहीं होता .................अभी कुछ दिनों पहले अपने फोरम के ही एक सदस्य ने मुझे एक अन्य फोरम पर आने का आमंत्रण दिया ....वंह और उस जैसी अन्य साईट पर तोर्रेंट के लिए बकायदा अलग से एक बिभाग बनाया गया है ..........वो ये कैसे करते है ...............कृपया मेरी जिज्ञासा संत करे*

----------


## harry1

*सभी ने अपना अपना पक्ष रखा ...
लेकिन फिर भी एक बात तो है..की अगर तोर्रेंट फोरम पर बेन  है.. तो PM में क्यूँ आदान प्रदान होता है इसका..
और वो भी बरिष्ठ सदस्य करते हैं.. ऐसा क्यूँ.. क्या वो सही है.. अगर मनाही हो तो हर प्रकार से हो,,फिर आधी अधूरी क्यूँ
*

----------


## The Master

> *सभी ने अपना अपना पक्ष रखा ...
> लेकिन फिर भी एक बात तो है..की अगर तोर्रेंट फोरम पर बेन  है.. तो PM में क्यूँ आदान प्रदान होता है इसका..
> और वो भी बरिष्ठ सदस्य करते हैं.. ऐसा क्यूँ.. क्या वो सही है.. अगर मनाही हो तो हर प्रकार से हो,,फिर आधी अधूरी क्यूँ
> *



शायए आपने पाथ जी कि पोस्ट ३७ नही पढी 


*प्रिय गौतम जी पीएम के संदेशों को गूगल मे सर्च नहीं किया जा सकता*  इसलिए पीएम या ईमेल द्वारा टोरेंट के आदान प्रदान के लिए फोरम जिम्मेदार नहीं है |



धन्यवाद ।

----------


## The Master

> दोस्तों अपने विचार व्यक्त करने का सुक्रिया .........और नियामकों ने जो जानकारी दी उसके लिए उनका सुक्रिया ...................पर सभी नियामकों से मेरा अनुरोध है की तोर्रेंट उसे करने से हमें कुछ फ्फयादा होगा इसलिए मैं कहता हों की हमें तोर्रेंट उसे करने की इजाजत दी जाये .....................
> 
> प्रिय नियामकों मैं आप से एक सवाल पुचना चाहूँगा की अन्य फोरम पर तोर्रेंट मना  क्यूँ नहीं होता और तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है ................फ्हिर अन्य फोरम को क़ानूनी करवाई का दर क्यूँ नहीं होता .................अभी कुछ दिनों पहले अपने फोरम के ही एक सदस्य ने मुझे एक अन्य फोरम पर आने का आमंत्रण दिया ....वंह और उस जैसी अन्य साईट पर तोर्रेंट के लिए बकायदा अलग से एक बिभाग बनाया गया है ..........वो ये कैसे करते है ...............कृपया मेरी जिज्ञासा संत करे



मेरी समझ मे नही आता कि आप क्युँ इसके पीछे पड गए है ।


* तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है 
*

तो फ़िर यहाँ भी दिया जाए कोई जरुरी तो नही है मित्र ।


*अपने फोरम के ही एक सदस्य ने मुझे एक अन्य फोरम पर आने का आमंत्रण दिया*

पहले तो आपको उस सदस्य कि शिकायत करनी चाहिए थी ।

*वंह और उस जैसी अन्य साईट पर तोर्रेंट के लिए बकायदा अलग से एक बिभाग बनाया गया है* 

भारत मे और अमेरिका मे driving के अलग अलग नियम है ।
वैसे ही हमारे फ़ोरम और अन्य साईट्स के नियम अलग अलग है ।

----------


## Devil khan

मास्टर भाई आप लोग मुझेसे जयादा जानकारी रखते है ................पर मैं इसके पीछे नहीं पड़ा  मैं चाहता हूँ की हमारे फोरम वासियों को इसकी सुविधा मिले .....लेकिन अगर आप लोग इसे गलत समझते है तो बताए ..........मित्र मैं चाहता हूँ की एक और सुविधा हमारे फोरम मैं जुड जाए .......बस

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर भाई आप लोग मुझेसे जयादा जानकारी रखते है ................पर मैं इसके पीछे नहीं पड़ा  मैं चाहता हूँ की हमारे फोरम वासियों को इसकी सुविधा मिले .....लेकिन अगर आप लोग इसे गलत समझते है तो बताए ..........मित्र मैं चाहता हूँ की एक और सुविधा हमारे फोरम मैं जुड जाए .......बस



ये सुविधा तो अब भी मिल रही है मित्र लेकिन सिर्फ़ p m के माध्यम से तो फ़िर क्या हुआ । 

क्या जरुरी है कि सार्वजनिक तोर पे दिया हि जाए ?

आपने शायद पुर्ण सुत्र पढा नही है अगर पाथ जी द्वारा जो बताया गया है कि ऐसे सारे सुत्रों का सफ़ाया कर दिया जाएगा तो क्या आप अब इसकि जवाब देहि लेंगे ?

----------


## Devil khan

*मास्टर भाई आप नाराज मत हो  आप मेरे सबसे प्रिय मित्र है*

----------


## The Master

> *मास्टर भाई आप नाराज मत हो  आप मेरे सबसे प्रिय मित्र है*


मै नाराज नही हुँ मित्र मै तो अभी आपके अवतार कि खिचांई कर के आया हूँ ।

----------


## Devil khan

> मै नाराज नही हुँ मित्र मै तो अभी आपके अवतार कि खिचांई कर के आया हूँ ।


सुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## pathfinder

> *सभी ने अपना अपना पक्ष रखा ...
> लेकिन फिर भी एक बात तो है..की अगर तोर्रेंट फोरम पर बेन  है.. तो PM में क्यूँ आदान प्रदान होता है इसका..
> और वो भी बरिष्ठ सदस्य करते हैं.. ऐसा क्यूँ.. क्या वो सही है.. अगर मनाही हो तो हर प्रकार से हो,,फिर आधी अधूरी क्यूँ
> *


प्रिय हेरी जी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार पीएम द्वारा टोरेंट की केवल मांग की जा सकती है ,इसे भेजने के लिए तो सदस्य ईमेल का ही प्रयोग करते हैं  |

----------


## Munneraja

> *प्रिय नियामकों मैं आप से एक सवाल पुचना चाहूँगा की अन्य फोरम पर तोर्रेंट मना क्यूँ नहीं होता और तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है ................[/SIZE]*


प्रिय मित्र 
कुछ लोग कानून तोड़ने से नहीं डरते और कुछ कानून का पर्याप्त लिहाज करते हैं.
इसी प्रकार से अनेक साइट्स घरेलु महिलाओं के चित्रों को वयस्क चित्रों के साथ साथ लगाने की अनुमति देती हैं लेकिन अपने यहाँ फोरम पर ये प्रतिबंधित हैं.
किसी को खाने में पनीर पसंद है लेकिन कुछ ऐसे भी हैं जो पनीर नहीं खाते हैं.......
यह अपने अपने नियम एवं रीतियाँ हैं. 
फोरम पर नियम बहुत सी चीजों एवं बातों को सोच कर बनाये गए हैं. कुछ सुविधाएं सिर्फ व्यक्तिगत संदेश से देने की छूट दी गयी है. 
इसलिए फोरम प्रबंधन एवं नियम पालन द्वारा उचित सहयोग करें....
धन्यवाद.

----------


## super_boy00007

मित्र मुझे भी उस फोरम का नाम बताये क्योकी मै भी ये फोरम आज से छोड़ रहा हु
क्योकी मेरा इतनी महेनत से बनाया हुआ चुटकुलों का सूत्र आज पता नहीं क्यु बंद कर दिया है
कारण ये दिया है की चुटकुलों का सूत्र पहेले से है जबकि पहेले से तो चुटकुलों के कई सूत्र है
तो फिर तो एक ही सूत्र चलना चहिये पहेले से कई सूत्र क्यु है 



> दोस्तों अपने विचार व्यक्त करने का सुक्रिया .........और नियामकों ने जो जानकारी दी उसके लिए उनका सुक्रिया ...................पर सभी नियामकों से मेरा अनुरोध है की तोर्रेंट उसे करने से हमें कुछ फ्फयादा होगा इसलिए मैं कहता हों की हमें तोर्रेंट उसे करने की इजाजत दी जाये .....................
> 
> प्रिय नियामकों मैं आप से एक सवाल पुचना चाहूँगा की अन्य फोरम पर तोर्रेंट मना  क्यूँ नहीं होता और तोर्रेंट तो आप को गूगल पर सर्च करने से भी मिल जाता है ................फ्हिर अन्य फोरम को क़ानूनी करवाई का दर क्यूँ नहीं होता .................अभी कुछ दिनों पहले अपने फोरम के ही एक सदस्य ने मुझे एक अन्य फोरम पर आने का आमंत्रण दिया ....वंह और उस जैसी अन्य साईट पर तोर्रेंट के लिए बकायदा अलग से एक बिभाग बनाया गया है ..........वो ये कैसे करते है ...............कृपया मेरी जिज्ञासा संत करे

----------


## Devil khan

> मित्र मुझे भी उस फोरम का नाम बताये क्योकी मै भी ये फोरम आज से छोड़ रहा हु
> क्योकी मेरा इतनी महेनत से बनाया हुआ चुटकुलों का सूत्र आज पता नहीं क्यु बंद कर दिया है
> कारण ये दिया है की चुटकुलों का सूत्र पहेले से है जबकि पहेले से तो चुटकुलों के कई सूत्र है
> तो फिर तो एक ही सूत्र चलना चहिये पहेले से कई सूत्र क्यु है


*मित्र आप का सूत्र इसलिए बंद कर दिया गया होगा क्यूंकि चुटकुलों से सम्बंधित कई सूत्र है ......इसलिए .............................

और रही किसी और साईट की बात तो अपना फोरम सबसे बेस्ट है जो मजा यंह है वो किसी भी और फोरम में नहीं ..............इसलिए आप निराश मत हो और किसी और विषय पर नया सूत्र बना ले मेरी सुभकामनाए आप के साथ है*

----------


## super_boy00007

नहीं मित्र अगर चुटकुलों के कई सूत्र पहेले से है तो उनको भी बंद करो या तो एक चलाओ या अगर कई चल रहे है तो मेरा सूत्र भी चलाओ
वो सब इनके रिश्तेदार है क्या और मै गैर

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मित्र मुझे भी उस फोरम का नाम बताये क्योकी मै भी ये फोरम आज से छोड़ रहा हु
> क्योकी मेरा इतनी महेनत से बनाया हुआ चुटकुलों का सूत्र आज पता नहीं क्यु बंद कर दिया है
> कारण ये दिया है की चुटकुलों का सूत्र पहेले से है जबकि पहेले से तो चुटकुलों के कई सूत्र है
> तो फिर तो एक ही सूत्र चलना चहिये पहेले से कई सूत्र क्यु है


मित्र आपके चुटकुले अवश्य ही अन्य  चुटकुले वाले सूत्र से मिलते जुलते होंगे इसी लिए आपका सूत्र बंद किया गया 
आप अपनी बात पम से भी कह सकते हैं 
उचित तर्क देने पे इसे खोला भी जा सकता है

----------


## coolcool

> नहीं मित्र अगर चुटकुलों के कई सूत्र पहेले से है तो उनको भी बंद करो या तो एक चलाओ या अगर कई चल रहे है तो मेरा सूत्र भी चलाओ
> वो सब इनके रिश्तेदार है क्या और मै गैर


आपका सूत्र इसलिए बंद किया गया है क्योंकि वयस्क चुटकुलों से सम्बंधित सूत्र पहले से रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में है. आपके सूत्र में प्रस्तुत किये गए अधिकतर चुटकुले उस सूत्र में पहले ही प्रस्तुत हो चुके हैं. फोरम प्रबंधन किसी भी सदस्य के साथ पक्षपात नहीं करता. अतः अपने मन से दुराग्रह निकाल दें और इस प्रकार की निरर्थक प्रविष्टियाँ करने से बचें.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

santyen प्रिय मित्र
कुछ लोग कानून तोड़ने से नहीं डरते और कुछ कानून का पर्याप्त लिहाज करते हैं.
इसी प्रकार से अनेक साइट्स घरेलु महिलाओं के चित्रों को वयस्क चित्रों के साथ साथ लगाने की अनुमति देती हैं लेकिन अपने यहाँ फोरम पर ये प्रतिबंधित हैं.
किसी को खाने में पनीर पसंद है लेकिन कुछ ऐसे भी हैं जो पनीर नहीं खाते हैं.......
यह अपने अपने नियम एवं रीतियाँ हैं.
फोरम पर नियम बहुत सी चीजों एवं बातों को सोच कर बनाये गए हैं. कुछ सुविधाएं सिर्फ व्यक्तिगत संदेश से देने की छूट दी गयी है.
इसलिए फोरम प्रबंधन एवं नियम पालन द्वारा उचित सहयोग करें....
धन्यवाद. 
जहाँ  तक  सूत्र  बना  था  तोर्रेंट  को  लेकर  अब  बाते  दूसरी  होने  लगी  हैं . अपने  जो  बात  घरेलु  महिलाओ  और  अनजाने  में  या  सोते  समय  ली  गयी  तस्वीरों  को  न  लगाने  की  बात  है  आप  कभी  मनमोहक  चित्र  बिभाग  में  जाकर  देखें  सैकड़ों   फोटो  मिल  जायेंगे .
उसी  बिभाग  में  एक  सूत्र  है  "अनजाने  में  ली  गयी  तस्वीरें"   पूरा  सूत्र  देखिये  70% फोटो   घरेलु  हैं , आज  की  अपडेट पेज ८७  देखिये  किसी  महासय   ने  अपने  मोबाइल  से  सड़क  पर  बाइक  पर  बैठकर  जा  रही  लड़कियों  के  चित्र  लगा  दिए  हैं . आप  वहां  पर  कानपूर  का  कोड  U.P.78 और  गाड़ी   नंबर  तक  दिख  रहा  है . तमाम  वरिस्थ  सदस्य  सूत्र  में  जाकर  अच्छा  सूत्र  लिखते  हैं  और  एक  तरह  से  वैसे  ही  और  चित्र  लगाने  को  प्रोत्साहित  करते  हैं . अप  एक  बार  देखें  . हो  सकता  है  कौन  घरेलु  है  और  कौन  चित्र  नहीं  ये  देखने  का  नजरिया  मेरा  और  आपका  अलग  हो  मगर  सूत्र  का  नाम  ही  है  अनजाने  में  लिए .............फिर  सामग्री  क्या  होगी  बाकी  आप  देख  लें . शुक्रिया

----------


## Ranveer

> Sir jee ye coment dekhne ke bad mai apne aap ko rok nahee pa raha hun isliye mobile se o.l. Hone k bavjud coment post kar raha hun. English ke liye maaf kijiyega.
> 
> Jahan tak sutra bana tha torrent ko lekar ab bate dusri hone lagi hain. Apne jo bat gharelu mahilao aur anjane me ya sote samay li gayi tasveeron ko na lagane ki bat hai aap kabhi manmohak chitra bibhag me jakr dekhen saikdon  photo mil jayenge. 
> Usi bibhag me ek sutra hai anjane me li gayee tasveeren ya isi milta julta name hai kuchh pura sutra dekhiye 70% pic gharelu hain, aaj ki update dekhiye kisi mahasay ne apne mobile se sadak par bike pr baithker ja rahi ladakiyon ke chitra laga diye hain. Aap vahan pr kanpur ka code U.P.72 aur gadi number tak dikh raha hai. Tamam varisth sadasya sutra me jakar achchha sutra likhte hain aur ek tarah se vaise hi aur chitra lagane ko protsahit karte hain. Ap ek bar dekhen . Ho sakta hai kaun gharelu hai aur kaun chitra nahi ye dekhne ka najariya mera aur apka alag ho magar sutra ka nam hee hai anjane me liye.............fir samagri kya hogi baaki aap dekh len.


*जो चित्र घरेलू या आपतिजनक लगतें हैं  उस चित्र पर आप शिकायत बटन दबाकर बता सकतें हैं |
ऐसे एक एक चित्रों को खोज कर हटाना दुष्कर कार्य है  | (मेरी राय में  )*

----------


## Devil khan

भाइयो आप सब अब सूत्र के टोपिक से भटक गए है ........यंह बात तोर्रेंट के इस्तेमाल की हो रही है ............

----------


## harry1

> प्रिय हेरी जी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार पीएम द्वारा टोरेंट की केवल मांग की जा सकती है ,इसे भेजने के लिए तो सदस्य ईमेल का ही प्रयोग करते हैं  |


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *जो चित्र घरेलू या आपतिजनक लगतें हैं  उस चित्र पर आप शिकायत बटन दबाकर बता सकतें हैं |
> ऐसे एक एक चित्रों को खोज कर हटाना दुष्कर कार्य है  | (मेरी राय में  )*


*मित्र आपका सुझाव सही है मगर ये जहाँ तक संभव होता है मैं करता हूँ. मगर अगर स्पस्ट नियम हैं तो ये बिलकुल ही गलत है और तमाम चित्र प्रभारी , नियामक जो फोरम में हैं उनकी निजी जिम्मेदारी है अगर वे कहें की सब चित्र देखना संभव नहीं है तो क्यों बैठे हैं पदों पर त्याग करें जो ये गारंटी ले की मैं देखूंगा और नियमो का पालन करूँगा उसे ही कमान सौंपी जाए. 
*

----------


## marwariladka

> *मित्र आपका सुझाव सही है मगर ये जहाँ तक संभव होता है मैं करता हूँ. मगर अगर स्पस्ट नियम हैं तो ये बिलकुल ही गलत है और तमाम चित्र प्रभारी , नियामक जो फोरम में हैं उनकी निजी जिम्मेदारी है अगर वे कहें की सब चित्र देखना संभव नहीं है तो क्यों बैठे हैं पदों पर त्याग करें जो ये गारंटी ले की मैं देखूंगा और नियमो का पालन करूँगा उसे ही कमान सौंपी जाए. 
> *


 ओ महासय....कृपया राजनीति करने लायक भाषण बाजी ना करें...क्या आप विपक्ष्य में बैठ कर सत्ताधारियों को कुर्सी छोड़ने को कह रहे हैं?...
आप एक काम क्यं नहीं करते..आप ही इसका भर ले लीजिये के जो भी चित्र आपत्ति जनक है उसे आप ही शिकायत करेंगे/....
जब आप एक एक चित्र नहीं देख सकते तो बाकी लोगों से कैसे यह आशा रखते हो के वो एक एक चित्र देखें?

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> ओ महासय....कृपया राजनीति करने लायक भाषण बाजी ना करें...क्या आप विपक्ष्य में बैठ कर सत्ताधारियों को कुर्सी छोड़ने को कह रहे हैं?...
> आप एक काम क्यं नहीं करते..आप ही इसका भर ले लीजिये के जो भी चित्र आपत्ति जनक है उसे आप ही शिकायत करेंगे/....
> जब आप एक एक चित्र नहीं देख सकते तो बाकी लोगों से कैसे यह आशा रखते हो के वो एक एक चित्र देखें?


भाई मैंने पहले भी कहा है जहाँ मुझे लगता है तो मैं तो शिकायत करता ही हूँ  जिन्हें उस बिभाग का प्रभारी बनाया जाता है उसकी जिम्मेदारी हम आप से कई गुना ज्यादा होती है 
फिर उन शिकायतों पर कार्यवाही भी होनी चाहिए.

----------


## marwariladka

> भाई मैंने पहले भी कहा है जहाँ मुझे लगता है तो मैं तो शिकायत करता ही हूँ  जिन्हें उस बिभाग का प्रभारी बनाया जाता है उसकी जिम्मेदारी हम आप से कई गुना ज्यादा होती है 
> फिर उन शिकायतों पर कार्यवाही भी होनी चाहिए.


 मित्र हर शिकायत की कार्यवाही होती है....और आप इस बात को जान नहीं पाते...इसका flow कुछ इस प्रकार है
१-सदस्य शिकायत करते हैं
२-नियामक मण्डली उस शिकायत को देख कर विवेचना करती है
३- अगर वो शिकायत उपयुक्त होती है तो सम्बंधित सदस्य (जिसने पोस्ट किया है ) उसे स्पस्टीकरण के लिए कहा जाता है और चेतावनी दी जाती है
४- अगर सदस्य सठिक स्पस्टीकरण दे पता है तो उस शिकायत को निरस्त्र कर दिया जाता है
४ बी :अगर सदस्य स्पस्टीकरण नहीं दे पाटा है तो उस पोस्ट को डिलीट कर दिया जाता है और सदस्य के बाकी के पोस्ट देख कर तथा उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्य की विवेचना कर के उस पर बेन लगाने या ना लगाने का फैसला लिया जाता है..

मित्र यह सब अभ्यांतारिन प्रोसेस है...हाँ ये हो सकता है किसी शिकायत के लिए कार्यवाही में बिलम्ब हो जाता है मगर हर शिकायत को देखा और परखा जरुर जाता है...

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र हर शिकायत की कार्यवाही होती है....और आप इस बात को जान नहीं पाते...इसका flow कुछ इस प्रकार है
> १-सदस्य शिकायत करते हैं
> २-नियामक मण्डली उस शिकायत को देख कर विवेचना करती है
> ३- अगर वो शिकायत उपयुक्त होती है तो सम्बंधित सदस्य (जिसने पोस्ट किया है ) उसे स्पस्टीकरण के लिए कहा जाता है और चेतावनी दी जाती है
> ४- अगर सदस्य सठिक स्पस्टीकरण दे पता है तो उस शिकायत को निरस्त्र कर दिया जाता है
> ४ बी :अगर सदस्य स्पस्टीकरण नहीं दे पाटा है तो उस पोस्ट को डिलीट कर दिया जाता है और सदस्य के बाकी के पोस्ट देख कर तथा उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्य की विवेचना कर के उस पर बेन लगाने या ना लगाने का फैसला लिया जाता है..
> 
> मित्र यह सब अभ्यांतारिन प्रोसेस है...हाँ ये हो सकता है किसी शिकायत के लिए कार्यवाही में बिलम्ब हो जाता है मगर हर शिकायत को देखा और परखा जरुर जाता है...


जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## marwariladka

> जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया


राम जी..अगर इसके बारे में आपको अधिक जानकारी चाहिए तो नियामक santyen जी से संपर्क साधें...वो आपकी सारी प्रश्नों का हल देंगे...

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> राम जी..अगर इसके बारे में आपको अधिक जानकारी चाहिए तो नियामक santyen जी से संपर्क साधें...वो आपकी सारी प्रश्नों का हल देंगे...


जहाँ तक सूत्र बना था तोर्रेंट को लेकर अब बाते दूसरी होने लगी हैं . अपने जो बात घरेलु महिलाओ और अनजाने में या सोते समय ली गयी तस्वीरों को न लगाने की बात है आप कभी मनमोहक चित्र बिभाग में जाकर देखें सैकड़ों फोटो मिल जायेंगे .
उसी बिभाग में एक सूत्र है "अनजाने में ली गयी तस्वीरें" पूरा सूत्र देखिये 70% फोटो घरेलु हैं , आज की अपडेट पेज ८७ देखिये किसी महासय ने अपने मोबाइल से सड़क पर बाइक पर बैठकर जा रही लड़कियों के चित्र लगा दिए हैं . आप वहां पर कानपूर का कोड U.P.78 और गाड़ी नंबर तक दिख रहा है . तमाम वरिस्थ सदस्य सूत्र में जाकर अच्छा सूत्र लिखते हैं और एक तरह से वैसे ही और चित्र लगाने को प्रोत्साहित करते हैं . अप एक बार देखें . हो सकता है कौन घरेलु है और कौन चित्र नहीं ये देखने का नजरिया मेरा और आपका अलग हो मगर सूत्र का नाम ही है अनजाने में लिए .............फिर सामग्री क्या होगी बाकी आप देख लें . शुक्रिया 


राय देनी है तो इसपर दें इसकी शिकायत भी कर चुका हूँ मैं

----------


## Munneraja

> जहाँ तक सूत्र बना था तोर्रेंट को लेकर अब बाते दूसरी होने लगी हैं . अपने जो बात घरेलु महिलाओ और अनजाने में या सोते समय ली गयी तस्वीरों को न लगाने की बात है आप कभी मनमोहक चित्र बिभाग में जाकर देखें सैकड़ों फोटो मिल जायेंगे .
> उसी बिभाग में एक सूत्र है "अनजाने में ली गयी तस्वीरें" पूरा सूत्र देखिये 70% फोटो घरेलु हैं , आज की अपडेट पेज ८७ देखिये किसी महासय ने अपने मोबाइल से सड़क पर बाइक पर बैठकर जा रही लड़कियों के चित्र लगा दिए हैं . आप वहां पर कानपूर का कोड U.P.78 और गाड़ी नंबर तक दिख रहा है . तमाम वरिस्थ सदस्य सूत्र में जाकर अच्छा सूत्र लिखते हैं और एक तरह से वैसे ही और चित्र लगाने को प्रोत्साहित करते हैं . अप एक बार देखें . हो सकता है कौन घरेलु है और कौन चित्र नहीं ये देखने का नजरिया मेरा और आपका अलग हो मगर सूत्र का नाम ही है अनजाने में लिए .............फिर सामग्री क्या होगी बाकी आप देख लें . शुक्रिया 
> 
> 
> राय देनी है तो इसपर दें इसकी शिकायत भी कर चुका हूँ मैं


जिस प्रकार से फोरम के नियम हैं उसी प्रकार से नियामक क्षेत्र के भी नियम हैं, जो नियामक अधिकतर छुट्टी पर रहते हैं उनको उचित समय देने के लिए कहा जाता है. 
फोरम पर नियमित रूप से हजारों में प्रविष्टि होती है. हरेक को देख पाना किसी भी प्रकार से संभव नहीं है, फोरम के सदस्यों को ही जागरूक होने की जरूरत है. शिकायत करेंगे तो उचित कार्यवाही कर दी जाती है.
यदि सदस्य ही अनदेखी करते हैं तो कभी उनकी भी कोई अनहोनी चित्र प्रविष्टि किसी अन्य अनुचित व्यक्ति/सदस्य द्वारा की जा सकती है, उस समय अधिकतर सदस्य फोरम पर दोषारोपण करते हैं लेकिन यदि वो जागरूक रहे होते तो नियम पालन तत्परता से करते होते. 
सावधान एवं तत्पर होने से होने वाली कई संभावना को खत्म किया जा सकता है.
आशा है आप मंतव्य समझ गये होंगे एवं उचित सहयोग द्वारा फोरम संचालन में सहयोग करेंगे.

----------


## Teach Guru

मैं जब ऑनलाइन सदस्य देखना चाहता हू तो The administrator has disabled Who's Online आता है क्यों?

----------


## marwariladka

यह आप्शन बंद कर दिया गया है...



> मैं जब ऑनलाइन सदस्य देखना चाहता हू तो The administrator has disabled Who's Online आता है क्यों?

----------

